# progressive muscle relaxation



## nescio (Jan 30, 2010)

My therapthist started teaching me something called progressive muscle relaxation yesterday. The idea is to learn how the muscles feel when they are tense as opposed to relaxed and feel the difference, and then learn how to relax them.

My question is for people who have tried it, were you able to feel the difference right from the start?
I follow the instructions, tense the muscle then relax it. "What did you feel when you tensed the muscle?" "uhm.. tension?" "and when you relaxed it?" "uhm... lack of.. tension?". My problem is I just don't seem to feel these stuff you are supposed to feel. Same when I practice by myself. Anyone with experience with this method can elaborate on how it works a bit?


----------

